# Damn Small Linux loaded onto Motorola Q Cellphone



## tucson25 (Jul 11, 2008)

I was able to finnaly get a copy of Damn Small linux on the Motorola Q cellphone. I was also able to get the VOIP software to work. HOWEVER! It doesnt recognize wifi built in the cellphone. but it does recognize the bluetooth and connects my heatset accordingly. I also am having the wickedest time syncing the cellphone to the desktop now. the sync process keeps dying.

I have had zero luck finding good documentation on Linux on Smartphones. Any advice, guidance, would be appreciated


----------



## buddhabelly42 (Jul 10, 2008)

do you know if you could install DSL linux on an archos 604 wifi


----------



## bigwilly90210 (Jul 19, 2009)

Dude! How'd you get D.S.L. on a moto q? I have several questions:
1. Is it a "Q" or a "Q9c/m"? (WinMo 5, 6, or 6.1)
2. Does it replace WinMo?
3. Does it have phone functions?
4. COULD YOU SEND ME A GUIDE?!?!?! (please!)

I'm super interested in trying this. Been looking EVERYWHERE for somebody who's tried this. I'm not a Windows "hater", I just really prefer Linux. Love to try it out! If you could type up or email me a guide or some links or something, that would be totally sweet. I'm not a total noob, so I'm kind of hoping to see if I can expand the horizon's of my new Q9m. Windows is holding this phone back, I know it! Thanks in advance!


----------



## eric09 (Aug 3, 2009)

How do you install DSL on a phone?
Please send me a guide too!!!


----------



## gtk29 (Oct 3, 2008)

I found this : http://anythinglinux.blogspot.com/

Look at the pictures shown, Linux is running on PSP, cellphone, iPod, XBox !


----------



## eugedesk (Nov 25, 2009)

I am trying to run DSL from a microSD car and insert it in my Moto Q. Any tips ???


----------

